# calcium sand?



## rileycampbell (Aug 22, 2010)

*Is calcium sand safe for tortoise? I am not sure of what type of tortoise I am getting yet, but Is sand alright for any type of tortoise? I know that Coconut Fibre is probably better, but I am very concerened about bugs, such as fungus gnats, and other insects that will breed in my tortoise's tank. Is there any way that I could do only part of it as coconut fibre, or moss, and the rest calcium sand? Like a large pit, so it could be monitered, and rinsed?
or would reptile carpet be best ?*
Thank-you for reading!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 22, 2010)

I would not use any type of sand, as it tends to stick to the tortoise, irritate their eyes, etc. 
I used it mixed with coco coir and I was still unhappy with it.
Now I use coco coir mixed with organic top soil. My Russian loves the top soil.
A lot of people on here use (and are happy with) cypress mulch.


----------



## Tom (Aug 22, 2010)

Ditto what Katie said. Sand is also a big risk for impaction.


----------



## j156ghs (Aug 22, 2010)

I have tried sand with small reptiles and know that one smaller one died because it had ingested sand (or too much). I still see bags of sand in stores labeled "good" for reptiles because of the calcium but powder is far more safe and effective. 

Any suggestion on how to select cypress mulch that is free of additives used to make it fire resistant and reduce rotting/decomposition, etc.? Any trusted brand that is available through suppliers? I like to use shredded coconut but notice strands stick to food and then protrude from the tort's mouth because it can't remove or swallow the strand.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2010)

That's exactly why I quit using the coconut coir. I hated those strands. Any brand of cypress mulch is fine to use. Just read the ingredients and see if retardants have been added (never heard that one before). Or you can use orchid bark. It has to be pure because orchids can't take any additives and be healthy.


----------



## rileycampbell (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks everyone! I noticed in the enclosure section, some people were using reptile carpet, is this a good substrate?


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 22, 2010)

I would not recommend reptile carpet. Tortoises need humidity to grow smoothly, and it is best to have a substrate that you can keep moist if necessary. 
Plus it seems like reptile carpet would get messy quickly with a tortoise urinating/defecating on it.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 22, 2010)

You need a natural substrate which the tort can burrow into and let their leg muscles develop naturally. Some people with Stars especially will use carpet because that breed seems to need to be kept very dry, but I believe that there are better alternatives for every breed. I have heard of a rare tortoises here or there that has allergies or is sensitive to natural substrates. Odd but it happens. I'd go for the cypress mulch and see how you and the tort like it. Pet stores sell all sorts of junk that I'd never buy. The calci sand is even worse than regular sand because its tasty and encourages the tort to eat it and get impacted! Also, depending on the type of tortoises, you might want something even more moist than cypress mulch. For example if you got a redfoot you may want to add some moss. There are quite a few things in the enclosure that would need to be changed based on the breed, so I would secure a tortoise first, put a hold on it (many breeders and such are willing to hold a tort for a week or two for you to get set up if you've paid or made a deposit), and then get your items. Or, at least decide what breed you want (but be sure to factor in if its available), and then get set up. You will need time to research the care for that particular species as well such as temperatures, diet, etc.


----------

